# Need a Glock Guru for some questions



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

My main interest in handguns falls into Glocks but I need some information on some of the ones I have?

My Glock 26...

Q1: Mine is a Gen 2.5 and my front sight is a pop in style. This gun was made in Sept of 1996 but has no use to it but I want to go with night sights. If I buy new sights and the front sight included with the new one is a nut/bolt style will it replace the pop in style properly?

Q2: What brand night sight is best in your opinion?

Q3: Best holster for in pocket? or Inner waiste band?

Q4: I have heard of people changing the triggers....if I change the trigger what brand or design should I go with and will it decrease the distance from back strap to the front part of the trigger? I have big hands but the distance to the front of the trigger just isnt the most comfortable. 

My Glock 23C...

Q1: If I change the trigger what brand or design should I go with and will it decrease the distance from back strap to the front part of the trigger? I have big hands but the distance to the front of the trigger just isnt the most comfortable. 

Q2: Best concealment holster for this gun in any style?


Appreciate your answers and input guys:mrgreen:


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

docrocket1967 said:


> My main interest in handguns falls into Glocks but I need some information on some of the ones I have?
> 
> My Glock 26...
> 
> ...


Can't comment on the triggers too much but most people I know seem to favor the Ghost Inc. Trigger kits, mainly the 3.5lbs Rocket, but I'd be damned to carry that in my pocket. Decent smith can make the article trigger better.

In terms of trigger reach, you may have big hand but it sounds like you have short fingers. Not sure if a replacment kit will fix that or not.

A G26 is a little lib thus large side for pocket carry, but there are some that can pull it off. I saw mention of a PF9 in another post? That would be a better pocket gun think than the G26.

Night sights, I fall in to two camps:
1. Trijicon 
2. Heinie

As far as holsters are concerned, everyone is different.

I'll take IWB (inside waistband) over pocket carry any day of the week.

My all time favorite IWB holster is the Milt Sparks VersaMax II and like kind. Opinons vary. I will post some holster links later.

Can't help much on the G26 front sight at the moment either. Another staff member DJNiner is pretty Glock savvy and may be able to answer what I have not.


----------



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

Thank you for your reply. 

I only want to carry the G26 because of how accurate I am with it. You may be right on the short fingers issue. My P-11 is great and I like it but idk. My work pants have really deep pockets and cargo pockets on the side so I could pullit off just in pocket but I dont wana beat it up carryin it at work everyday. I would like to carry it for better situations like when I go out with my daughter somewhere or gf for the night where I know it wont be beat up alot. I have heard lots of good things about the Trijicon so I will probably give those a shot. Ill def have to check out the holsters you mentioned.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

docrocket1967 said:


> My main interest in handguns falls into Glocks but I need some information on some of the ones I have?
> 
> My Glock 26...
> 
> ...


I like Meprolights or Truglo as they are the brightest.
Best holster for me is the FIST Holsters they can custom any holster to any gun and any style. Check their web site out.
Trigger I would ask a local smith and see what they can do for you as you don't want to ship it off for weeks at a time.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I prefer Trijicon's for the night sights, they also have Trijicon HD'S if you want to go brighter, but I don't see the point, too bright may or may not be a good thing. I can promise you Trijicon's customer service and warranty repair is second to none. Send your slide to them and they should be able to professionally install. They pay for the shipping back as well.:smt083 Good for at least 10 years, and when they fade you can send your slide back and they can replace the ampules both front and rear for 55.00 bucks or so. What do you mean by you don't want to beat the G-26 up a lot? Are you planning on carrying a hot Glock w/ no holster loose in a pocket? You are either very foolish or a very brave man if that's the case.


----------



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

Thank you for the replys. Very good information that i needed.

To answer your question on the Glock carrying Denner if i get a in pocket holster it doesnt protect much of the gun from foreign object i noticed and currently i am a wrecker driver. I climb in and out of cars all the time, roll on the ground to drop a driveshaft, get fluids all over me from leaking radiators or havin to lay in a puddle in rainy florida to just hook my winch to a car. Its a messy job sometimes and laying down i dont want it to fall out or something end up all over the gun or inside the gun.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

docrocket1967 said:


> Thank you for the replys. Very good information that i needed.
> 
> To answer your question on the Glock carrying Denner if i get a in pocket holster it doesnt protect much of the gun from foreign object i noticed and currently i am a wrecker driver. I climb in and out of cars all the time, roll on the ground to drop a driveshaft, get fluids all over me from leaking radiators or havin to lay in a puddle in rainy florida to just hook my winch to a car. Its a messy job sometimes and laying down i dont want it to fall out or something end up all over the gun or inside the gun.


Ah, I understand! I'm not much for pocket carry, a good IWB or OWB holster is what I prefer. Perhaps some Glock owners can chime in on some good holsters that may fit your needs. I had a friend who carried his G-26 in a good ankle holster and seemed to have no issues.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Q1 -- Any sights for a 9mm/.40 Glock should fit and function on your G26. Some companies make a special set for the subcompact Glocks (Meprolight, for instance), but they are usually the same height, they just vary in shape or length.

Q2 -- I am a fan of Meprolight night sights, and currently use them on several Glocks. I have also bought used Glocks with Trijicon night sights, and while they have worked fine in most cases, sometimes the little white ring around the glowing tube has chipped and partially/fully disappeared. The sights still glowed, and could still be used as normal sights, but I'm not a huge fan of white dots/rings on night sights anyway, so I'm happy with the Meprolights. 

Q3 -- I don't pocket carry except in coat/jacket pockets, and only under very specific circumstances, so I don't have any pocket holster recommendations. For IWB carry, I use a Blade-Tech IWB with the belt loops.

Q4 -- Not sure if you can significantly change the trigger reach on a Gen3 with any drop-in/replacement trigger. A Gen4 Glock with no backstrap mounted will get you about 2mm closer, and it's possible a profession grip reduction on your Gen3 might help, but these are both expensive options for little measurable gain.

Your G23C questions...

Q1 -- See Q4, above (except there is no Gen4 G23C option; no ported Gen4 Glocks have been made, as far as I know).

Q2 -- See Q3, above (in my opinion).


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

*"Q1: Mine is a Gen 2.5 and my front sight is a pop in style. This gun was made in Sept of 1996 but has no use to it but I want to go with night sights. If I buy new sights and the front sight included with the new one is a nut/bolt style will it replace the pop in style properly?"*
The best night sights I've found are Trijicon night sights. The problem you're going to run into with most sights is the short sight radius on the 26/27 guns is going to virtually eliminate any light getting around the front post through the rear aperture. One of the best sights for your 26 may be the Warren Sevigny (see link below);

Warren Tactical Sight, Tritium 2 Dot Set for S&W M&P

These sights have a front post and rear notch that will allow light to get around and through them to your eyes on these short barrel guns.

*"Q3: Best holster for in pocket? or Inner waiste band?"*
I don't carry with an IWB holster so I can't help with this.

*"Q4: I have heard of people changing the triggers....if I change the trigger what brand or design should I go with and will it decrease the distance from back strap to the front part of the trigger? I have big hands but the distance to the front of the trigger just isnt the most comfortable. "*
A few have answered with information about connectors, but connectors are not a direct part of the trigger and will not affect the length of the pull, i.e., will not shorten the stage one (pre-travel) part of the trigger. Vanek Custom (vanekcustom.com) does have triggers that have shorter pre-travel but you may want to give serious consideration before committing to some like this with a carry gun. You mentioned you have large hands but the pull length is not friendly to you (pull length = distance from back strap to trigger face). This is probably due to your thumb base being large and is therefore moving your hand away from the grip. Try a different holds to see if that helps.

Good luck.


----------



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

I appreciate the responses and answers to my questions you guys really went into detail.....Now I just gota narrow down the recommendations


----------

